# My dogs tumor returned! HELP!



## MyDodger (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello,

First of all I want to say I'm sorry for not being here in awhile. I was here in November of 2009 because my pitbull Dodger had a lump growing on his chest near his arm pit. We took him to the vet to get it surgically removed and took care of him for 2 weeks so his stiches would come out and so he wouldnt scratch them out plus give him his meds, stay up all night so he would pee in the house, we had to take him outside to pee and do #2 at 2am, 3am etc, etc. It was hell!!! But after all of that he recovered wonderfully!! yay!! He was back outside in his own house and running and having fun until now, 5 months later. The lump came back!!!! ='(

We took him to the vet yesterday and the vet said that it just cam back and they have to do the sugery all over again plus do chemotherapy, do a biopsy on the tumor, do x-rays etc, etc.....it's $1,000+ for the sugery alone w the antibiotic. We were heart broken, I cryed so much of just thinking that he has this thing again and plus we dont have the money to do it this time....were pregnant with our 1st baby (I'm 5 months) and we have a lot of baby things to buy now..crib, stroller, car seat etc etc...its very expensive and times are hard right now.

I'm sooooo upset that there isnt a easier option....oh and the vet said that even if we do the surgery, its not guaranteed that it wont come back. ugh!

So now dodger has a lump that grows bigger each day...so its growing FAST! now its oozing some clear liquid. The vet also said that if we let it grow with out diagnosis, surgery & treatment the tumor could grow into his organs such as liver, lungs, kidneys, etc and he would suffer and pass away!!

Does anyone know what I can do? please help us. 

Sorry for not being here in awhile!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is a link with groups in CA that can help set up payment plans and help you out with vet bills I hope they can help you out

Having Trouble Affording Veterinary Care? : The Humane Society of the United States


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I see no reason to do chemo! Have the lump removed and really it should not cost over
$400-$600 depending on what part of the country your in.

Things you can cut corners on but the vet won't tell you...
Blood work before surgery, it is a good idea but I would take the risk since the dog has cancer anyway. Most healthy dogs (cancer is in the tumor not the whole body) do just fine without blood work I would worry more is the dog was sickly or older.
No need to do another biopsy if your not going to do chemo just take the fast growing tumor out.
X-ray for what? A tumor that is just under the skin and not involved in a bone? Sounds like your vet is trying to bleed you out of money.
Find another vet and just have the tumor removed. Did you do a biopsy last time? Was it confirmed cancer if so what was it?

I have had many tumors removed from my dogs and my vet charges about $300 because he knows what really needs to be done.
IMO I would never put my dogs through chemo just for a few months of life and with a tumor under the arm like that unless, it spreads, is not a good enough reason to do chemo.

Find a better vet and just take care of the tumor, baby or not it is still our responsibility to take care of our dogs since we made the decision to have them as pets.

I am 5 months pregnant too with 16 dogs to feed a new litter of puppies (total dogs now 21) and I just had to dump 500 in vet bills on two of our dogs last week. I have not been working since I am pregnant (not much anyway) and we are not the richest ppl in the world but our dogs are our priority and where there is a will there is a way 


This is what really makes me mad about some vets, they take ppl to the bank because they get paid off of commission and the public who doesn't know better pays out the butt!

BTW I had to take a dog to the vet for a tumor growing on her leg we did blood work and x-rays because we thought it was bone cancer. It was not bone cancer but before we do surgery we are seeing it is gets bigger or goes away before surgery is an option. I have had fast growing tumors and we took those out right away.


----------



## MyDodger (Nov 2, 2009)

I was actually thinking of taking him to another vet and get a 2nd opinion and price. When we took him to get the tumor removed the 1st time we didnt get a biopsy so we dont know if its malignant.

Now, Ive been doing a lot of research and I found this supplement called Beta Glucan/k-9 immunity. Thats a supplement thats givent to dogs with cancer. Maybe that can help.

I was also searching for natural remedies or a Holistic vet, I'm trying to find other options


----------



## MyDodger (Nov 2, 2009)

Does anyone know or heard of SHARK CARTILAGE?

I read online that it kills the tumor. I dont know if this will work for my dog however I was thinking if trying it in order to avoid such an invasive surgery.

The tumor is now oozing liquid and looks purple or black in some areas. Im taking him back to the vet today to possibly get antibiotic for him and to get the tumor wrapped in bandages so he doesnt hit it while he walks and lays.

I also heard of K-9 Immunity. Does anyone know if this work, as anyone tried it?

Please help with experiences or knowledge.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

the tumor needs to be removed asap. if it is malignant- the longer it stays the better chances it has to spread. once it gets into vital organs or bones your options become 1. wait for it to eat your dog til it gives up n stops eating or 2. put it out of its misery.

i'm sorry that this happened to you, especially since you just went thru all this trouble a few months ago. and believe me- if anybody understands financial crunches- its me. as it is tho- your dog is your responsibility and your duty to care for it humanely. waiting and watching tumor growth isn't fair. imagine if it were a human- there are laws against animal abuse and neglect too...


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I see no reason to do chemo! Have the lump removed and really it should not cost over
> $400-$600 depending on what part of the country your in.
> 
> Things you can cut corners on but the vet won't tell you...
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:

I agree with Lisa ........

Sometimes you have to pick and choose whats more important. Research and don't let a vet talk you into unnecessary things.
I had a vet try to make me feel awful because I chose against Chemo or further testing for my boy Biggie. But another more honest vet told me it was a waste of what ever life he had left and my money cause it was to far spread. So I just spend the last few months of his life loving him dearly til it was time....

Good luck, I wish you and your family the best .....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have heard of all those supplements you mentioned and looking into them when I lost my dog in December to Cancer. Can they help? sure worth a try after you get the tumor removed. They will not cure the tumor and if it is oozing I bet it is cancerous and a fatty tumor would not do that. IMO I would still get a second opinion and just remove the tumor for now. Like I said it should not cost you that much just to take out the tumor.

Remember supplements can help but if it is oozing you need to take care of that first to be fair to your dog and not let him suffer. I did cranberry pulp with my last cancer dog but he was too far gone. Good luck let us know what you do.


----------



## Louise0416 (Apr 17, 2010)

MyDodger said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all I want to say I'm sorry for not being here in awhile. I was here in November of 2009 because my pitbull Dodger had a lump growing on his chest near his arm pit. We took him to the vet to get it surgically removed and took care of him for 2 weeks so his stiches would come out and so he wouldnt scratch them out plus give him his meds, stay up all night so he would pee in the house, we had to take him outside to pee and do #2 at 2am, 3am etc, etc. It was hell!!! But after all of that he recovered wonderfully!! yay!! He was back outside in his own house and running and having fun until now, 5 months later. The lump came back!!!! ='(
> 
> ...


You have to go ahead with the available option. it's the least that you can do. at least you try to look for some means.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree with lisa. You must remove the mass first and then try the herbal cures. i would for sure go with a raw diet after that too.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I would put my dog down if the lump can not cleanly be removed. I wait until the dog is not enjoying life and then I make the decision. I dont see the point of Chemo. Dogs do not live more than six months after chemo, from what I see in my experience as a vet tech, and so I never do chemo for my animals. Chemo is really for the owners sake than for the dogs well being.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Was the first tumor biopsied? if so what sis it come back as? Pit Bull talk has a very good cancer dog section in the health forum. Take a trip over there. It will be worth it to talk to many who have dealt with or are dealing with cancer and their dogs.


----------

